# setting up need a little help



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi, im new here but not to forums so here we go,

i have a 12 gallon fosh only tank running very successfuly but i would like to upgrade. Im getting a 48"x18"x15" tank (LxHxW) which will be a fish only tank too. 

Would this filter be OK for a fish only (i think its about 50 gallon) tank?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tetratec-EX12...6QQihZ016QQcategoryZ46310QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i have a bunch of mature filter media (and 8KG of mature sand) from my 12 gallon so i will put that in the new filter.

Also the tank, filter and lights are going to leave me pennyless (im 15) so since i only have 2 fish could i laave it a few weeks before i get a skimmer (V2 400 TMC)?

Please dont tell me i NEED Live rock, its great stuff but i have been pesterd many times about it and i dont want it i want a simple fish only aquarium so please dont as this is a great forum and i would love to be helped and help out around here.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah that filter should be fine. Those dimensions sound like a 50 gallon tank and the EX1200 will filter that nicely. You do not need live rock at all. Live rock basically helps you create more of an ecosystem in your tank so it's more of a challenge to setup but if done properly can result in less maintenance. It also helps to provide food for different fish. As long as you are willing to put the work into it and properly feed everyone, you don't need it at all. I would suggest a protein skimmer though which you can pick up pretty cheap ones if you're on a budget. Also keep in mind an additional or larger heater will also probably be needed as a 50 gallon requires more wattage than a 12 gallon would.


----------

